
Open consultation: Online Harms white paoer - DanBC
https://www.gov.uk/government/consultations/online-harms-white-paper
======
DanBC
People on HN sometime wonder where legislation comes from.

This white paoer is the start of increased regulation of online communities
for the UK.

Some online communities are likely to see increased regulation.

I guess the two main priorities will be any site that features gambling (and
most lootboxes will fall under this) or ads for gambling products; any site
that features user generated content that actively promotes suicide, self
harm, or eating disorder.

We're also likely to see tightened regulation for sites where extremist
radicalisation happens.

